# SYI - SPDR MSCI Australia Select High Dividend Yield Fund



## Bill M (28 November 2010)

*SPDR MSCI Australia Select High Dividend Yield Fund.*

A new ETF has come to my notice, looks interesting and could be a good way of buying a reasonable dividend yield.

Here is the facts sheet:

http://www.spdr.com.au/fund_doc/fund_doc_20100925_133354/SPDR_SYI_Factsheet_Oct_10.pdf


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (28 November 2010)

It seems okay if what you're after is diversification and safety. That being said it appears to be *very heavily* weighted towards the banks and other financials, with about 55% allocated to these sectors, with some concerns about Australia's housing prices in relation to income these financial shares profits may come under pressure as people default. However that is a bearish view on the economy, if you're bullish on Australia due to it being a "special situation" property wise, then this ETF looks to be the goods for a diversified and cheap way to invest in a bunch of shares. Good for a set and forget investment imo.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 November 2010)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> it appears to be *very heavily* weighted towards the banks and other financials, with about 55% allocated to these sectors




Massively weighted towards the banks and insurance...however at the bottom end of the weightings we have some Smoky's! PRY, CAB, SIP and APA Among the left field stand-outs.

http://www.spdrs.com.au/etf/fund/fund_holdings_SYI.html


----------



## Pager (10 July 2012)

I bought a parcel for my Super recently, it is heavily weighted towards Banks and financials AT PRESENT (about 50%) and I would imagine going forward its going to be weighted to the sector paying the highest dividends, but that’s the way the fund is run to invest in those blue chip company’s excluding property trusts paying the best dividends and with Dividend sustainabilityabilty and currently that means a sizable allocation to the financials, pays quarterly dividends and currently the yield is about 6.5% most of which is franked, biggest holdings are currently the big 4 Banks, AMP, Woolworths, Telstra, Amcor.

For a SMSF I thought it was a good addition


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2022)

and, a decade later, and the holdings are completely changed around from financials and industrials . With 32 holdings, the Top 5 are:

*Fortescue Metals Group FMG* with an 11.37% portfolio weighting
*BHP Group BHP * with a weighting of 10.45%
*Rio Tinto RIO*  with a weighting of 10.01%
*Wesfarmers WES* with a weighting of 8.03%
*Mineral Resources MIN *with a weighting of 6.52%
That is a pretty fair heft of mining exposure.... probably good for the next season, but longer term? cyclical businesses!!

Dividend distribution yield of 7.48% and there is franking attached, which gives this yield an additional kick.

The conventional wisdom is that investors usually take an overall performance hit if they want to maximise dividend income. SYI has returned 13.15% over the past 12 months (as of 31 December). It has also averaged a return of 11.19% per annum over the past 3 years, and 6.41% over the past five yrs.

The iShares ASX 200 ETF has given investors a return of 17.11% over the past year. It has also averaged a return of 13.51% over the past 3 years, and 9.62% over the past 5.


----------



## divs4ever (13 January 2022)

TOP TEN Holdings

CODECOMPANYASSETFMGFortescue Metals Group Ltd10.56%BHPBHP Group Ltd9.71%RIORio Tinto Ltd9.43%WESWesfarmers Ltd8.48%MINMineral Resources Ltd5.90%

CODECOMPANYASSETAZJAurizon Holdings Ltd4.31%COLColes Group Ltd4.21%ASTAusNet Services Ltd4.19%JBHJB Hi Fi Ltd4.08%MPLMedibank Private Ltd4.04%

Total Holdings
33  

Distinct Portfolio
Yes
Portfolio Turnover
44.22%

 i hold SYI  

 has a habit of being in the M&A  action   , currently BHP and AST  are featured  in the activity


----------



## InsvestoBoy (13 January 2022)

Yield hasn't outperformed as a factor in a while. Total return is less than the index, which might be fine if you invest for the income and not to reinvest divs.


----------



## divs4ever (13 January 2022)

i reinvested  ( DRP) the divs    

 i bought in July 2011 @ $23.35

 reduced  in November 2014 @ $30.48 

 added extra in June 2016  @ $25.46 

 added extra in December 2018 @ $24.92 

 added extra in September 2020 @ $24.52 

 now true the current div. paid today is uninspiring 

and with a close today of $31.36 i probably should have considered reducing ( but i didn't )

 remember this ETF  turns over a fair amount of the portfolio  each year  , and is traded close to the NTA

 should i have reduced today , or sit and wait for the AST and BHP  moves to play out  , time will tell 

 currently this ETF is a nice  counter-balance to MVB which focuses strictly  on the ASX's biggest seven  banks  ( the  big 4 + MQG , BEN and BOQ  ) ( which is NOT DRPed )


----------



## Belli (15 January 2022)

InsvestoBoy said:


> Yield hasn't outperformed as a factor in a while. Total return is less than the index, which might be fine if you invest for the income and not to reinvest divs.




The surprising about this ETF is its franking levels are lower sometimes compared with its bigger sibling STW.  never a straightfowrward comparison when a number of factors are taken into account when looking at items beyond cash received for each distribution.


----------



## Belli (29 June 2022)

SYI Components of distribution






Previous distributions.





Compared with those of VAS






SYI isn't a broad based EFT at all but a concentrated one with less than 40 holdings.  The antithesis to the actual concept of index investing by the look of it designed to draw in those who possibly fall for a yield trap.


----------



## divs4ever (29 June 2022)

but at around $25 to $30 a unit  SYI has been a bumpy but profitable ride ( at least for me )

Total Holdings 33 ( currently )  Portfolio Turnover  44.22%
 and of course the fees are higher ( but not up into the Wilson LIC range ) @ 0.35%
Top 10 Holdings   As of 31 May 2022, 10:00 am AEST​

COMPANYASSETBHPBHP Group Ltd16.64%FMGFortescue Metals Group Ltd10.27%RIORio Tinto Ltd10.02%MINMineral Resources Ltd6.63%WESWesfarmers Ltd6.26%
Top 10 Holdings

CODECOMPANYASSETAZJAurizon Holdings Ltd4.63%COLColes Group Ltd3.82%WORWorley Ltd3.67%JBHJB Hi Fi Ltd3.61%MPLMedibank Private Ltd3.61%

  the major detractor for me is of the Top Ten  the only shares i DON'T hold directly   are RIO , AZJ , JBH , and MPL  so run extra concentration risk 

 cheers


----------



## Belli (29 June 2022)

I don't think you really get what is actually occurring.  Your problem; not mine.


----------



## divs4ever (29 June 2022)

no i just have a different strategy  i hold VAS as an insurance against  poor ( individual ) stock selection     and 'high yield  ETFs '  for increased returns at the expense of higher MER


----------

